# Topic Of The Week 44, October, 2008



## Admin (Oct 20, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2008)

*Can Faith in the Satguru Ever be Blind?*

I found this [post=88251]post[/post] on "Can Faith in the Satguru Ever be Blind?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 44, October, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Translations and Transliterations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib: Issues and Controvers*

I found this [post=88486]post[/post] on "Re: Translations and Transliterations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib: Issues and Controvers" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 44, November, 2008"


----------



## khalsa13 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Disgruntled Sikh militant leaders still spewing venom against India: OEIPC chief (New*

I found this [post=23344]post[/post] on "Disgruntled Sikh militant leaders still spewing venom against India: OEIPC chief (New Kerala)" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 44, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Naam Simran and Failure*

I found this [post=88454]post[/post] on "Re: Naam Simran and Failure" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 44, November, 2008"


----------

